# What size Kong?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I usually buy just the regular shaped kongs - they last forever!! As far as size - go with the large- it may seem a bit big now but they are tough and will last her a long time. I have several sizes for my crew (as I foster puppies too) but they do seem to prefer the larger ones- I don't always stuff them full sometimes I just smear some peanut butter or yougurt around on the inside and it keeps them busy for a while.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would buy the L or XL black kong. I used it from the time G was 8 weeks... no sense in buying it twice! I also prefer the Starmark Bob a Lot to the wobbler. It seems to be more difficult for the dog w/varying places to increase difficulty-- which is something I wanted because he didn't stay small for long!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have several sizes and several colors for different chewing needs. They do last a long time so they are great investments! I just threw out some ones I bought in 2004 because the top was starting to degrade. They were purple and red in color, not the stronger black for power chewers. I wash them in the top shelf of the dishwasher and think the heat of drying may have accelerated their demise--but they did take Toby through his 6+ year "puppy" chewing phase!


----------

